# Newbie, Marantz Receiver Static and Protect Mode



## Eclipze926 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hey all,

So I bought a Marantz SR3001 second hand but refurbished by a professional who sold it simply because the client decided to just buy another one, and left it with him. It has a brand new power supply. For some reason, whenever I turn it on, though not always, around 8 or 9 times out of 10, there will be a great deal of static, then a thump, the receiver goes into protect mode, and then it resets I suppose, and is completely fine, can be cranked up no problem, both the powered Amp and speakers.

The Speaker system is the Denon SYS2020, along with two Panasonic small surround speakers from my old setup (wondering as I type this if these could be the cause), in 7.1 surround sound. No matter which surround mode I use, the static will be present, albeit with different tonal quality. My question is, what could be causing this? I am hoping it is as simple as the Panasonic speakers, and not the Receiver, because the guy who I bought it from tested it in his workshop with me present, and they were all perfectly fine. 

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Eclipze926 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So I bought a Marantz SR3001 second hand but refurbished by a professional who sold it simply because the client decided to just buy another one, and left it with him.It has a brand new power supply.


 I am skeptical about a "professional" who refurbishes such a complex device as a multichannel AVR. Factory refurb? Mebbe if it comes with a warranty.



> For some reason, whenever I turn it on, though not always, around 8 or 9 times out of 10, there will be a great deal of static, then a thump, the receiver goes into protect mode, and then it resets I suppose, and is completely fine, can be cranked up no problem, both the powered Amp and speakers.
> 
> The Speaker system is the Denon SYS2020, along with two Panasonic small surround speakers from my old setup (wondering as I type this if these could be the cause), in 7.1 surround sound. No matter which surround mode I use, the static will be present, albeit with different tonal quality. My question is, what could be causing this? I am hoping it is as simple as the Panasonic speakers, and not the Receiver, because the guy who I bought it from tested it in his workshop with me present, and they were all perfectly fine.


I hope it is the fault of those unidentified Panasonics but it is easy to find out. Turn off the system, disconnect the Panasonics, turn on the system. If it works now and after a few more power cycles, it is their fault. If not, it is the Marantz (you did get a warranty?) or a wiring error.


----------

